# The Journey of Ed Coan w/ Mark Bell



## Assassin32 (Jun 28, 2015)

I stumbled across this yesterday and found it really interesting. I didn't really know who Ed Coan was. I've heard his name, but really didn't know anything about him. That dude is awesome. One of the most respectful, insightful fellas you will ever hear. Just amazing. I couldn't stop watching. It's a little long but I thought some of you guys might like it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 28, 2015)

I follow super training on YouTube. He has a number of video he put out recently dealing with history, training ect with Coan. 
Dude is a ****ing beast!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Ed Coan is the GOAT of powerlifting. 

Kids, do not try Ed coans training programs at home. He is not mortal, and you will regress.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 28, 2015)

The guy just seems so knowledgeable and humble and and respectful. I could listen to him for hours. He seems like he would be an amazing coach.


----------



## Milo (Jun 28, 2015)

From all the vids I've seen, dudes in the PL community are cool as **** and willing to help out anyone that wants to learn. Most notably Ed Coan, Chris Duffin, The Lilliebridges. I can watch these vids all day.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 28, 2015)

That's good stuff!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2015)

I started watching this earlier, haven't finished it yet but it's a good watch so far. 

Mark has really been making a name for himself as of late, he looks a lot better since dropping the weight


----------

